# [Eclipse] jar-Datei erstellen



## balotelli (4. März 2010)

Hi Leute,
nachdem ich jetzt eine Stunde Google und eure Forensuche gequält hab gib ichs auf und hab ne kurze Frage.

Erstmal zur Ausgangslage:
Ich benutze Eclipse 3.0.1 und hab im Allgemeinen recht wenig Erfahrung mit Java, bin Schüler in Klasse 12. Für meine Facharbeit in Physik habe ich ein kleines Programm geschrieben, welches auf unsere Schülerbibliothek (basis.jar) und die java.awt.Dialog zugreift.
Ich muss dieses Paket bis Montag lauffähig (ohne Eclipse) kriegen.
Habe bisher etliche .jar's erstellt, welche aber bisher alle an dem Fehler: "Could not find the main class: C:\Users\*\Desktop\Physik.jar. Program will exit" oder es öffnet sich ganz kurz eine schwarze Codebox, die aber sofort wieder verschwindet.
Habe leider nicht allzu viel Ahnung und erbitte deswegen eure Hilfe!
Vielen Dank im vorraus
balotelli


----------



## Kai008 (4. März 2010)

Du musst bei Exportieren -> Jar File zu erst Weiter drücken bis du anstößt, und dann weiter oben die Klasse mir der Main auswählen. Die "Codebox" hängt glaube ich damit zusammen, dass du das Programm nicht mit javaw.exe sondern mit java.exe startet, was automatisch die Shell des OS mitstartet.


----------



## THEJS (4. März 2010)

Grundsätzlich würde ich empfehlen, ein build-file zu schreiben.

Da du aber (wie du sagst) nicht wirklich ahnung von Java hast, ist die Lösung von Kai schon ganz brauchbar =)

Du kannst auch in deinem Aufruf (btw: wär ganz hilfreich gewesen, wenn du den dazugepostet hättest, da dein Problem ja nicht das JAR erstellen ist, sondern der Aufruf dieser) die Main-Klasse anführen:

```
%windir%\system32\javaw.exe -cp "Physik.jar";"basis.jar" package.klasse
```

greez THEJS


----------



## balotelli (5. März 2010)

Hi,
habe jetzt nochmal versucht über Exportieren eine JAR zu erstellen, jetzt meldet Eclipse einen Fehler beim Erstellen und zwar:



```
JAR-Erstellung ist fehlgeschlagen. Weitere Informationen enthalten die Details.
  Klassendatei(en) im Klassenpfad nicht gefunden oder Zugriff nicht möglich: /Physik/halleffekt/Teilchen.java
  Klassendatei(en) im Klassenpfad nicht gefunden oder Zugriff nicht möglich: /Physik/halleffekt/Main.java
```

Habt ihr irgendne Idee?
Ich verzweifel gerade völlig...
Ich würde euch auch die Dateien zukommen lassen, wenn ihr mir dafür schnell eine ausführbare Datei erstellt!
Meldet euch per Email, falls ihr das machen könntet an SimonKell1505@gmail.com
VIelen Dank!


----------

